# Straight onto the subfloor.



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Doing a bathroom mini remodel. Does not include floors.
Pulled out the old vanity, the tile is thinset'd straight onto the subfloor. Would be an "it is what it is" situation, but three of the little bastards popped up. I stupidly poked around and popped three more from along the edge. That looks like the extent of the old water damage.

So look, you can see where this is going...

Customer is not doing the floor. Rest of it is fine. 

What do I use to reset these half a dozen tiles back onto the plywood? Also, what if anything can I do to the plywood beside sand the age off it a bit?

Thank you oh wise ones.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Maybe something like Eco prime grip if your worried about it bonding well.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I am.

I'm afraid the plywood will suck the moisture out of the thinset and they'll pop up again.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Where did the thinset end up sticking to?

I've contemplated and have done some grinding of thinset off back of tile, but risky if it cracks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

Can you wet the plywood beforehand?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Pam Tite hot glue gun.

Tom


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Any good modified thinset will do the job. Thinset sticking to plywood is not an issue, deflection is. A slab will suck the moisture out of thinset quicker than plywood will...


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> Where did the thinset end up sticking to?
> 
> I've contemplated and have done some grinding of thinset off back of tile, but risky if it cracks.
> 
> ...


The tiles were cracked and cut out to fit the old vanity. They're basic white 8" square jobbers. Going to pick up some new ones tomorrow.

Thinset ended up either entirely stuck to the tile, or entirely stuck to the floor. There was a busted pipe in the sink years and years ago and the water damage pattern on the floor confirmed to me that the issue is long gone. Dry as a bone, but there was staining on the mortar.

Good times.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Any good modified thinset will do the job. Thinset sticking to plywood is not an issue, deflection is. A slab will suck the moisture out of thinset quicker than plywood will...


This.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks, I feel much better now.
Love this forum.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

Easy Gibson said:


> Thanks, I feel much better now.
> Love this forum.



Why don't you marry it then?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

TaylorMadeCon said:


> Why don't you marry it then?


I mean, he's getting the milk for free....


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey, amusing wrinkle here.

It should also be noted, this has happened to me every single time I've ever tried to replace a piece of tile.

"Oh, you want _that_? Maybe 15 years ago. Good luck. Nobody makes that color, shape, thickness, or material tile anymore."


Cool, I guess I'll just burn the house down.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Not sure how the current layout is, but you could pop out a few more and incorporate a border that wraps around the new vanity, essentially making it look like it was part of the original design. Of course that could take more time than just demoing the whole thing and straight laying something a little more modern... 

Another idea. Are the salvaged tiles big enough to split and relay just so they cover the footprint of the vanity and not necessarily underneath it?


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Believe me I already went through this. 

I'm short. There were none under the vanity.

Tomorrow I go see Fuda. They tell me they sell a white 8x8. I need a slightly off white 8x8, but I'll go check it out anyway.

Every time with this nonsense.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Quit messing around with stuff, there isn't any upside.

Or keep messing with stuff, and spend you free time combing the country for exact matches.

Your choice.:whistling


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

That's the stuff that kills a contractor! All this piddly little garbage.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep. I despise the piddly stuff. Trying to match an old piece of trim, old door handles, a three inch piece of laminate, a latch for an old window, or even a new window. The little things kill you.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Easy Gibson said:


> Believe me I already went through this.
> 
> I'm short. There were none under the vanity.
> 
> ...


School of Hard Knocks. ...........I thought you would have graduated by now.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Going for my Masters of Punishment Gluttony.

I cleared one hurdle by finding a kid who can paint, actually shows up, and doesn't talk like a sailor in the brig.
He's going to paint two bathrooms while I do on a three hour tour chasing this piddling nonsense, which is indeed killing me.


----------

